# Suche STEP7 Programmierer für Anpassung Schnittstelle



## Thinfilm (20 Dezember 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich suche für eine Schnittstellenanpassung/änderung einen erfahrenen SPS-Programmierer. 

Schnittstellendefinition zwischen Anlage und vorgelagerter Maschine ist vorhanden. Es geht hier eigentlich nur darum, dass die Anlage bisher über ein Handling beladen wird, sprich es wird etwas auf das Transportband in der Anlage gelegt. Jetzt soll die Anlage aber über ein Transportband beladen werden. Hierfür ist es erforderlich, dass das Transportband aktiv an der Übergabe teilnimmt.

Die Umsetzung sollte zwischen 21.12.-23.12.2009 erfolgen.

Abrechnugn erfolgt nach Aufwand und Stundensatz.

Bei Interesse und weiteren Fragen bitte eine PN

MfG Thinfilm

PS: Der Einsatzort befindet sich in Erfurt!


----------



## peter(R) (20 Dezember 2009)

Zitat:
Die Umsetzung sollte zwischen 21.12.-23.12.2009 erfolgen.

Knapper gings nicht mehr oder ???

peter(R)


----------



## RobiHerb (20 Dezember 2009)

*Dumme Bemerkung*



peter(R) schrieb:


> Zitat:
> Die Umsetzung sollte zwischen 21.12.-23.12.2009 erfolgen.
> PS: Der Einsatzort befindet sich in Erfurt!
> 
> ...



Ich weiss, das hilft nicht weiter, aber es rutscht mir so raus:


Die haben das dort früher Planwirtschaft genannt, hier im wilden Westen wäre das was für die freiwillige Feuerwehr.


----------



## peter(R) (20 Dezember 2009)

Na ja Planwirtschaft basierte aber immerhin theoretisch auf einem 5 Jahresplan. Bei solchen Projekten war es aber eigentlich immer so, daß man zur Inbetriebnahme gerufen wurde wenn die Baugrube ausgehoben wurde weil dieser Termin in irgendeinem Plan stand. Da stand man dann 14 Tage rum und ging wieder heim.
Aber vielleicht wird das hier ja auch so.

peter(R)

P.S.  Als Freelancer fühle ich mich aber manchmal schon wie die freiwillige Feuerwehr


----------



## jabba (20 Dezember 2009)

Vieleicht gibts ja einen mit 500,00€ Stundensatz ?

Vor allem eine super Beschreibung.


----------



## peter(R) (20 Dezember 2009)

@ jabba

ja Klasse Beschreibung. Damit kann man das heute noch schnell zuhause programmieren, morgen hinfahren, schnell einspielen und wieder ab nach hause *ROFL*

peter(R)


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (20 Dezember 2009)

Was wollt ihr eigentlich? Eine Ausschreibung? 14 Tage Vorbereitung? Planwirtschaft? Oder nur ein bisschen Deppengeschwätz?

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## sps-concept (20 Dezember 2009)

*Geschwätz*



Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Was wollt ihr eigentlich? Eine Ausschreibung? 14 Tage Vorbereitung? Planwirtschaft? Oder nur ein bisschen Deppengeschwätz?
> 
> Gruß, Onkel



Hallo Onkel,

das letzte würde ich meinen. Wenn Thinfilm nicht in der verzwickten Lage wäre würde er hier nicht inserieren und könnte auf die Kommentare von solchen Deppen verzichten. Würdet ihr einen eurer Kunden auslachen und derart dumm zutexten wenn er euch anruft und fragt ob ihr morgen für nen Blitzeinsatz zu haben seid? Oder kommen die dummen Kommentare mit Planwirtschaft usw nur weil der Beitrag von jemandem aus Erfurt kam?

André


----------



## jabba (20 Dezember 2009)

sps-concept schrieb:


> ... Wenn Thinfilm nicht in der verzwickten Lage wäre würde er hier nicht inserieren und könnte auf die Kommentare von solchen Deppen verzichten.



Ist das das gleiche Deppengeschwätz, wer sagt denn das der in einer verzwickten Lage ist ? keiner.

Es kann ja ein Programmierer ausgefallen sein, oder sonst was. Aber ihr habt ja recht, wenn es brennt sagt man der feuerwehr nur "es brennt", dann kommen die und sehen ist ein Ex-lager in einer Chemiefabrik in 80m Höhe.
Die Feuerwehr braucht Spezielle Fähigkeiten und Hilfsmittel und ist entsprechend sauer und dann fragt nach , "wieso wären diese Informationen Hilfreich gewesen".
Jepp und am Ar.. hängt der hammer


----------



## vierlagig (20 Dezember 2009)

erfurt, dünnschicht -> MASDAR PV?

an welcher stelle eurer linie wollt ihr jetzt automatich übergeben?


----------



## Thinfilm (20 Dezember 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich konnte mir schon denken, dass bei diesem Realisierungszeitraum solche Bemerkungen kommen. Die Phase der Planwirtschaft kann ich vom Alter her gar nicht mehr nachvollziehen (vom Alter her), vielleicht wäre ich zu dieser Zeit auch gar nicht in der Not gewesen so ein einen Beitrag hier zu verfassen.

Ich hatte allgemein die Infos spärlich gehalten um nur bei wenigen das Interesse zu wecken, da man Detailfragen lieber persönlichen klären sollte als über diese Plattform (meine Meinung).

Leider ist der Machinenhersteller nicht in der Lage im gewünschten Zeitraum dies zu realisieren. Absage hierfür kam auch erst diese Woche. Das Forum war halt mein letzter Versuch.

@vierlagig: Masdar ist in Arnstadt, nicht in Erfurt 
und wir übergeben bereits automatisch, nur die Art der Übergebung wird geändert (von "Roboter" zu Transportband)

Viele Grüße Thinfilm 

Viele Grüße
Thinfilm


----------



## peter(R) (25 Dezember 2009)

@ Thinfilm

ich hoffe mal es hat bei Euch geklappt ....  heute ist der 25.12.  

peter(R)


----------



## Thinfilm (26 Dezember 2009)

Hallo Peter,

hat alles bestens geklappt. Vielen Dank an Benjamin für die Umsetzung und an André (er weiß schon für was). 

Viele Grüße
Thinfilm


----------



## peter(R) (26 Dezember 2009)

Freud mich ganz ehrlich für euch da solche kurzfristigen "hau ruck Aktionen" nur selten vom Glück begünstigt sind.

peter(R)


----------

